# SD cards / SIM cards / USB connections



## samuel-a (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, new here and making fierst stept in to gold refining world.

I would like to know if any of the above that i mentioned contain a fair amount of gold or they don't worth to buther. ?

i done some search here about that and came up eamty...

Thank you all


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 8, 2009)

they do contain gold, the question is what one consider as fair amount of gold. i personally never throw away anything from mentioned above if there is visible gold on them. small drops make a river.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 9, 2009)

thank you for your answer.

do you know if all three of them can be treated as hole with AP and then acid-clorox ?

maybe different base metals... i do not know..

thanks again.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 9, 2009)

on sd card and sim card I would cut part with fingers and that will be candidate for AP.
as for usb I think that this is rather different as they are basically plated pins so another method will be probably better - like cell with copper mesh basket for deplating pins. check lazersteves webpage you can see this cell in action there.


----------

